# boss ava-670 distorsiona



## electronica-2000 (Nov 26, 2007)

hola a todos los del foro...resulta que tengo una potencia BOSS AVA-670 y cuando le subo el  volumen distorsiona. que hago? la tengo con 2 woofer de 15" 8 ohms
y la conecto a la pc.
la fuente que uso es de 15 volts 15 A. 
no creo que sea la pc por que con otros equipos anda bien.
espero su respuesta
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola loco mira a esa fuente le podes sacar bajo cualquier consepto 200W ahoara decis que con otros equipos anda bien, a que le llamas distorcion, recorta la señal, mete ruido, sale con eco como a dentro de un tarro, si pudieras especificar quisas te pueda ayudar.


----------

